# My bunny needs a new loving home =[ IN PA



## esarvey (Aug 31, 2012)

I just found out that my niece is allergic to my bunny and my sick grandmother is soon going to be moving in with us who is also allergic to rabbits and my parents are giving me no choice to give him away =[[ I dont know what to do or where to look to find him a good home, im not just going to give him up to ""ANYONE"" they must provide him with the same loving care as i have for him. If anyone has any suggestions PLEASE HELP. Thanks so much im so upset. My bunny Todd is a one year old very loving Bunny. Todd loves all types of people and is also very friendly with dogs and cats. Todd currently lives with me and is very well cared for but i can no longer keep him. Todd lives in doors and i would like it to stay that way because the outdoors is very unsafe for a bunny. He currently lives in a condo that i built out of NIC cubes and it is a decent size. Todd is also litter trained and has no accidents. I am looking for someone to adopt Todd who can give him lots of care and love for his future years. 
:expressionless


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 31, 2012)

Aww so sorry you have to find a new home for him. Todd sounds so adorable i sure hope someone can help. Good luck! Oh and post pics if you can too. That would maybe help....


----------



## esarvey (Aug 31, 2012)

Here are some pics of todd.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 31, 2012)

I suggest contacting the House Rabbit Society.


----------



## esarvey (Aug 31, 2012)

I emailed them and didnt get a reply yet =/


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 31, 2012)

I would take him but I would not be aloud I am ten and I am getting my 1st bunny of my own before I had a family pet bunny it was evil when we had him I was only 1 year old and he would bite and never let us touch him .i wish I could tak love and care for your adorable rabbit I just can't though I am soo soo soo sorry


----------



## Mr. Pieces Rabbit Resource (Sep 6, 2012)

Is Todd neutered?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Monica (Mr. Pieces Rabbit Resourse):hugsquish:!! This is an awesome forum and I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## esarvey (Sep 6, 2012)

yes todd is neutered.


----------

